# DIY 10 gallon Canopy/Stand Help



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I want to/need to build a DIY stand and canopy for my soon-to-be 10G reef (standard 10G; 20" x 12" x 10"). I have the stand design basically down, but some clarification would help. The part I need help on is the canopy. I want it to cover the black trim the tank has, and somehow be hinged for easy-opening. I am running a 96W Retrofit light fixture, so the hinged may be a problem. I would defiantely vent it as well. Also, there can't be wood on the back since I am running a very large filter (AC110). This is my first time attempting this, so any help would be great.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

this may give u some ideas cody. just alter the dimensions to fit ur aquarium...and yes u can cover the AC if u wish.

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15909


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Helps a bit. Thanks.

About the back part...I know I can have it covered, but I don't know if I will. I guess I kind of mis-said that.

For astand, you build the footprint of the tank, then cover up the sides with wood that go to the height of the trim, correct?

I think I get this now. Does anyone have a link to actually see the whole inside of their/not their's canopy? I think it would help a bunch to see. That may be asking a lot though.


----------

